# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  ZEPA Embalse de Arrocampo

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado 13 de mayo estuve dando un paseo por la Zona de Especial Protección de Aves del embalse de Arrocampo, y, aunque el tiempo  no acompañaba (muchísimo calor y muy mala luz), pude hacer algunas fotos:

















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

aberroncho (30-jun-2015),HUESITO (02-jul-2015),Jonasino (30-jun-2015),perdiguera (30-jun-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Y, para terminar:













Un cordial saludo a todos..

----------

aberroncho (30-jun-2015),HUESITO (02-jul-2015),Jonasino (30-jun-2015),perdiguera (30-jun-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Y decian que segundas partes no eran buenas..... Enhorabuena

----------

Los terrines (30-jun-2015)

----------

